# RARE 1967 Pontiac GTO Louvered Air Cleaner - Maybe/Maybe NOT



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

Found this on C-list for $300 and advertised as...*RARE 1967 Pontiac GTO Louvered Air Cleaner*. I'm doubting this is even a Pontiac Air Cleaner let alone a GTO one. Even if it's really a GTO cleaner...it's too rich for my budget.

Any thoughts on this? It makes sense to have one a bit larger than the original thin one that is on my 67 as they sure look restrictive. What is every one doing to keep the original look but improve flow?


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Ive never seen it... but the original one has helped me to win a lot of arguments, over the years. Whenever the Corvette guys complain that they can't get a 3" filter under the hood, for their 170 HP 350, I always bring up the 2" louvered wonder.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

My car had the 2" lid atop a 3" K&N. They definitely are restrictive, however, without data, we'll never prove it.

I'm the FIRST guy to throw a high flow filter on everything, but in 60 vehicles, I only ever saw it make a difference once. On a Yamaha Banshee, two-stroke quad. It literally felt like it added 20Hp. Otherwise, they just seem to make noise.


----------



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

armyadarkness said:


> ...Otherwise, they just seem to make noise.


Is funny you say that, I just flipped the stock cheby cleaner lid over on my Pontiac truck motor to get some sound out of the secondaries...it was too quiet. lol


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Sorry that POS is NOT Pontiac and even if it was it's not Rare nor worth over $100.









Same one on my '66


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Sick467 said:


> Is funny you say that, I just flipped the stock cheby cleaner lid over on my Pontiac truck motor to get some sound out of the secondaries...it was too quiet. lol


I think we all did that back in "the day." Worked on 2 bbl carbs as well.


----------



## Jerry H. (Mar 19, 2020)

That's a cheap aftermarket wannbe. It was about $30 new back in the day.


----------



## 66COUPE (Jul 23, 2021)

Jerry H. said:


> That's a cheap aftermarket wannbe. It was about $30 new back in the day.


Would probably dent your hood from underneath


----------



## redhotgto66 (Sep 11, 2021)

used to have this exact one in the 80's think it was made by mr. gasket, crummy chrome and looked awkward


----------



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

redhotgto66 said:


> used to have this exact one in the 80's think it was made by mr. gasket, crummy chrome and looked awkward


I checked out the seller's other ads, evidently everything he sells is "RARE"


----------

